# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  peppermint shrimp and bta

## lost

I have noticed that my peppermint shrimp most of the time stays very close to my bta.Sometimes i have seen the shrimp picking at it,would the shrimp be trying to eat it or is it trying to pinch any food it finds there?I have noticed the bubble tip shrinks when this happens in fact it dosen`t look to happy at the mo :Confused:

----------


## Gary R

I know that a bubble tip would eat a peppermint shrimp  :lol2:  ...... bubble tips will shrivel up for various reasons.. I say the shrimp was just annoying it....just keep an eye on it m8

----------


## lost

thnks gaz will do it dont look happy at the mo

----------

